# 2 dobie puppies



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The BCSPCA Richmond has 2 4-month-old doberman puppies. They were seized by investigators and are fearful but oh-so-adorable and cuddly. 

These little guys need behaviour-experienced homes as you can imagine what a fearful dobbie puppy could turn into without good and gentle guidance. 

Adopters must be from BC.

I posted on Doberman forums but they don't get high traffic. Thanks for letting me post here.

Here are Sheldon and Penny (Lenard and Howard were adopted already): 
Search Adoptable & Lost/Found Animals Online and
Search Adoptable & Lost/Found Animals Online


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! I want them! (like I don't have my hands full enough already)


----------

